# Trainer mishap...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

*Would you keep them?*​
Yes, I'm confident in my sexuality and would wear them because I like them.2151.22%No, they're girl's trainers and I'm afraid that people will think I'm a ****.2048.78%


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Perhaps this should go in the Powder Room but...

I bought a pair of trainers at the weekend because I really liked them. It was a discount store, so everything was all over the place. Tried them on. Liked them. Bought them.

Got them home and had a closer look and it appears I've bought a pair of women's trainers. 

However, as I liked them when I bought them, do I carry on wearing them regardless? Or sell them on on ebay?

I don't have a picture, but they're mostly bright red and when worn with jeans you'd never spot the Nike Jana logo on the back. As I didn't when I bought them.

While it's a bit of a laugh to take the piss, it does throw up a more interesting question of whether or not you should just buy stuff because you like it regardless.

I'll try and get some pictures later.

But in the meantime:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

If you haven't worn them outside, just take em back otherwise they will stay in your wardrobe just like my green Nike Shox have been for the last 4 years :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You southern softy take them back you big woman. Just thinking of the next thread,found these undies I really like.... :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'd be more concerned that either you have very tiny feet :lol: or the women in the area you live have very large feet.

Can't see how an average sized man could fit into any shoe that's meant for women.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

You men are so funny!

Why do you think your sexuality is defined by the clothes that you wear?

I quite often wear mens trainers and t-shirts, and I don't think that everyone will assume that I'm a lesbian!!!

Most of you are quite happy to wear a pink shirt if it's made by Ben Sherman (or similar), but not a pair of trainers that that obviously look quite unisex and happen to have a women's logo on the back.

How often do people stare intently at the back of your feet...???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I'd be more concerned that either you have very tiny feet :lol: or the women in the area you live have very large feet.
> 
> Can't see how an average sized man could fit into any shoe that's meant for women.


I do have small-ish feet. But these trainers are a size 8 1/2. And just to re-itterate, they're women's trainers...not women's shoes.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I wouldn't wear them anyway... the last 30 pairs of trainers have been Adidas 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be more concerned that either you have very tiny feet :lol: or the women in the area you live have very large feet.
> ...


Silly me, for some strange reason i thought folk tended to wear trainers on their feet in the same way one would also wear a shoe on ones foot.

How foolish of me to think that trainers were shoes :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So if you are keeping then does this mean you are now a cross dresser Kell :?: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> So if you are keeping then does this mean you are now a cross dresser Kell :?: :wink: :lol:


What do you mean 'now' :wink: :-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


I guess trainers are a sub-section of shoes, but if I'd said I'd bought a pair of women's shoes at the weekend, then I think I'd have even more comments...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > So if you are keeping then does this mean you are now a cross dresser Kell :?: :wink: :lol:
> ...


Great we can swap cloths but your may be a bit tight for me :wink: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Only on the Stomach. Probably be loose on the shoulders and arms... :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Size 8.5! 

F*ck me. The woman round there must have fun in the snow with ski's like that attached to their ankles!!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

They must be fug ugly as all the outlet shops only sell the things they can't sell normally.
takem back you girlie :wink:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

In the poll there should have been the option.

"I'm going to keep them because I like them. But I'm still a **** because I give a toss about what other people think about how I look."


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Size 8.5!
> 
> F*ck me. The woman round there must have fun in the snow with ski's like that attached to their ankles!!


Paris Hilton has a size 11


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jbell said:


> Paris Hilton has a size 11


Her feet didn't seem that big on film... :roll:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

nutts said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Paris Hilton has a size 11
> ...


I haven't seen House of Wax :wink: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Lots of women have a shoe size greater than an 8. The problem is finding shoes to fit in a size greater than an 8.

And, yes, I am typing from experience!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Take them back and look for a 'male' version .. you could try getting into my size 5's trainers


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

phodge said:


> Lots of women have a shoe size greater than an 8. The problem is finding shoes to fit in a size greater than an 8.
> 
> And, yes, I am typing from experience!


Maybe you could buy them off Kell then :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

jonah said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of women have a shoe size greater than an 8. The problem is finding shoes to fit in a size greater than an 8.
> ...


Too small for me....


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Put them on and take a picture...

Don't you already have 40 pairs?

If you like them then be a man and wear womens shoes. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jdn said:


> Put them on and take a picture...
> 
> Don't you already have 40 pairs?
> 
> If you like them then be a man and wear womens shoes. :wink:


I am going to keep them...

I was the first to vote with a YES!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Aren't you a bit worried though you may see women out in various places wearing them though? :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

When I was in Tesco's earlier I saw a woman with red Nike trainers. Guess who instantly came to mind? :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I wouldn't wear them - ebay them !


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Of course you should keep them and wear them Kell.

If you've got big enough balls to post a table of how long it takes you to get to work depending upon weather conditions, time of day and temperature etc etc then surely you've got big enough balls to wear girls' trainers? :wink:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I like your style Kell


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NickP said:


> I like your style Kell


That's them - you can see how easily I was confused...

not...

Here they are.



















They're the same style as the blokes' ones, just in womens colourways.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell - are the Spice Girls reforming then :lol:

Can I change my vote now please :roll: :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

You can wear whatever you like Kell - diversity is to be embraced my employers tell me.

However, you may get a kicking if you wear them up the toon


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Your having a Giraffe Kell :? Told you they'd be fug ugly in my earlier post, don't tell me your missus likes them [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

That fiver in the 2nd photo...

...is that what you've won as a bet for wearing women's footwear in public?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> That fiver in the 2nd photo...
> 
> ...is that what you've won as a bet for wearing women's footwear in public?


So it's a 'no' then?

I still like them and I'm not too bothered what other people think of the style, my only worry is that I'll wear them and there'll be a bird with the same pair on...

:roll:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Kell said:


> Got them home and had a closer look and it appears I've bought a pair of women's trainers.


*Wrong*

They're not "_women's_" trainers because _you _bought them, and you are not (AFAIK) a "woman". They are therefore _your _trainers.

If you mean that you bought a pair of trainers intended to be bought and worn by women ... well so what? You bought them because you liked them. Trainers are petty much unisex surely (apart from the pink ones with little soft toys fixed to the laces obviously).

So you'll only wear things that manufacturers and marketers decree are intended for you / men? What next? You'll only eat Yorkie bars? You'll only drink real ale with bits at the bottom of the glass? You'll refuse to use anything white and electrical in the kitchen?

You liked them, you bought them, you keep them, you wear them.

Try some heels next.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Still haven't had the bottle to wear them I'm afraid.

Might ebay them.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Red and white you mackem :-* :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Still haven't had the bottle to wear them I'm afraid.
> 
> Might ebay them.


Out Kell. Out. Peter Tatchell will be onto you.

If you have the will and confidence to wear then (and in case you were in doubt, I do of course think that they look absolutely ridiculous for any gender to be seen in public with, not that you would care) then you should do so poste haste. I think you can pull it off - what with those broad shoulders, big arms and little waist, you already mentioned.

Do prepare some witty retorts for the inevitable piss taking comments tho.

the Spice Girls reforming comment ROFL :lol:

Right Said Fred more like.

Do you empathise with Eddie Izzard?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Poof.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Succinct Ronin.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Succinct Ronin.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Kell said:


> Still haven't had the bottle to wear them I'm afraid.
> 
> Might ebay them.


Chicken!

I expect to see you wearing them at Donnington on the 1st July.....

:twisted:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Oops,sorry,i always had it in my head with the name Kell(as in short for Kelly) and your avatar that you were in fact female 

P.s i live near Brighton and you'd still get a kicking if you were seen wearing those trainers around town :lol:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

ronin said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Succinct Ronin.


Wonky poof


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sim said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Wonkey mackem poof :-*


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Sim said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

phodge said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Still haven't had the bottle to wear them I'm afraid.
> ...


That defo won't happen as I can't make it this year. :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

paulie1 said:


> Oops,sorry,i always had it in my head with the name Kell(as in short for Kelly) and your avatar that you were in fact female
> 
> P.s i live near Brighton and you'd still get a kicking if you were seen wearing those trainers around town :lol:


This was my old avatar...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/meandPopAvatar.jpg


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Kell said:


> This was my old avatar...
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/meandPopAvatar.jpg


NHS or private???


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What? the old Strapadicktome?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Kell said:


> What? the old Strapadicktome?


Comparing the old avatar with the new avatar, it looks more like the cuttadickyofftome ... especially when you also consider the trainers situation ...


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

17 say yes, wear them &
18 say, No.

C'mon Kell, you can't be serious, you can't wear "womens" trainers and certainly don't need a forum to tell you what to do...do you? You've always seemed fairly level headed and sensible to me.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> 17 say yes, wear them &
> 18 say, No.
> 
> C'mon Kell, you can't be serious, you can't wear "womens" trainers and certainly don't need a forum to tell you what to do...do you? You've always seemed fairly level headed and sensible to me.


Kell+inner turmoil= sexually ambiguous footwear.



garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Still haven't had the bottle to wear them I'm afraid.
> ...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't think they're sexually ambiguous. If it wasn't for the Nike Jana logo on the back I'd probably wear them.

The main problem I have is this. So far, I've not seen anyone else wearing those trainers (good reason for that you might say). But I just know that the first time I do, then I'll either spot a bird wearing them OR someone else will say something like "My sister's got those trainers" and I'll go as red as they are.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't e-bay them, if you want to get rid i'll have them. They're my size, me and Di have the same size feet, so we can both wear them, obviously not at the same time :lol:


----------

